# Qué valor tienen estos Capacitores SMD



## BUSHELL (Dic 28, 2009)

Bueno. Acabo de hacer otro desastre. Para cargar la batería de un rastreador tipo gps , quise hacerlo con otro cargador diferente al que trae originalmente (el que trae entrega 5v) y le conecté un cargador de nokia 1108 que al medirlo sin carga mostraba 8.3 v.. (Síii ya sé que fué un error fatal)
Y,claro, empezó a oler a quemado mi aparatito. Con solo 3v de "más", se me quemó.

Entonces lo destapé y ví que están quemados dos bichos como los que muestro en la foto. De hecho, es una foto que encontré en internet y es Exactamente igual a mi dispositivo quemado. 

Por favor, si alguien sabe qué clase de capacitores son, (Casi seguro que estoy que son capacitores) y por sobre todo, su valor y tipo, ya que no hallo ni el foro ni en la red, lo que significan ese código: *227G*...pa ver si los puedo reemplazar por componentes normales y luego cruzar los dedos.

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola.

Creo que son de tantalio 220uF, pero se que voltaje, puede ser de 6.3 ó 10V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## AtomLux (Dic 29, 2009)

Si creo que aficionado tiene razon los primeros numeros son las cifras significativas, el tercero la cantidad de 0`s, el valor se expresa en picoFaradios y G no se si es la tolerancia o la tension maxima de trabajo. Entonces 220000000 pF = 220 uF. Y 0907 son las medidas en pulgadas del anchoXalto en pulgadas.


----------



## Ferny (Dic 29, 2009)

Te confirmo que son condensadores de tántalo de 220uF ± 2% (la letra G es la tolerancia), y el voltaje por el tamaño que tienen debe ser de 6.3V (aunque me parecen pequeños para esa capacidad, quizá sea el efecto óptico de verlos en foto...), eso explicaría que se quemaran con 8.3V. El 0907 como dice otro compañero es el tamaño, aunque si no encuentras de ese tamaño seguramente puedas acoplar sin mucho esfuerzo alguno de tamaño 1206 ó 1210 que son más comunes (al menos de los que conozco), son más grandes pero casi seguro que con un poco de maña los sueldas sin problemas

Un saludo y suerte con la reparación


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 31, 2009)

Ohhh...gracias a todos!!! La reparación fué exitosa!!!

Desoldé el condensador que estaba explotado, para llevarlo de muestra a ver si lo conseguía.  Salió fácil. Y me dió por encender el bicho...y encendió

Sin él bicho, encendío. Funciona bien. Todo bien. Así, que lo dejaré así. 
Si funciona bien, así lo dejaré. No trataré de "arreglarlo". 
Un misterio más, pero así lo dejaré. 

De nuevo gracias a todos. Y happy new year!!!


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Jul 30, 2011)

hola como les va?

pues tengo una duda similar a bushell, tengo unos capacitores electroliticos (supongo por la forma) que no tengo idea de sus valores osea: tension y capacitancia. me estan volviendo loco porque los revise con tablas donde dicen segun los valores pero este no cuadra con ningun metodo que conosco y solo conosco dos je je, ya cansado pues le pregunto a los expertos. trae esto escrito arriva a modo de cascada: 10  16m  402. me imagine que quizas es de 10uf 16volts pero no estoy ni cerca de seguro por la letra "m" y el numero "402".

adjunto una fitito del susodicho

espero puedan ayudarme, y desde ya muchas gracias a todos en el foro


por cierto, se me olvidaba. saben como conseguir los valores de unos capacitores ceramicos smd de los que no tienen nada escrito?


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 1, 2011)

Puede que pifie, pero el 402=4nf (si es como los ceramicos).
Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 2, 2011)

Yo diria que es de 10uF
Los electroliticos SMD son en uF pero no sale unidad.. pero el valor es el primer numero de arriba.
16 es el voltaje y M la tolerancia

402 si que no sé que es..


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 2, 2011)

Amigos, el condensador es de 10uF, 16 V, generalmente tambien  insertan la fecha de fabricacion que en este caso seria Abril 2002, espero no equivocarme, saludos


----------



## reynaldo gomar (Ago 2, 2011)

hey gracias fredd2 y limbo. pero definitivamente no es ceramico porque ademas de no tener la pinta de ceramico el metodo de ceramicos y electroliticos es diferente, lo extraño es que esta codificacion no entra ni en ceramicos ni electroliticos segun pude darme cuenta je je, aun asi se agradece la atencion fredd2.

en cuanto a los valores que posteas limbo pues ya viendolos creo que deberian ser correctos, porque no veo otro modo de saber el valor correcto, segun lei en algunos sitios hay dos metodos para codificar los caps smd:

"Se usan dos métodos básicos, uno consiste en incluir su valor de capacidad en microfaradios (mF), y el otro emplea un código. Si estamos en presencia del primer método un código de 33 6V indicaría un capacitor de 33 mF con una tensión de trabajo de 6 voltios.

El sistema de codificación alternativo emplea letras seguidos de tres dígitos, la letra indica el nivel de tensión como se encuentra definido en la siguiente tabla, los dígitos expresan el valor de capacidad en picofaradios, al igual que en el resto de los sistemas de codificación con dígitos, los dos primeros números dan las cifras significativas  y el tercero es el multiplicador. Por Ej: G106 nos indica que el capacitor trabaja a 4 voltios y su capacidad es de 10mF (10 x 10^6 picofaradios)"

eso me lo vole de una pagina je je espero sea de utilidad tambien. aqui la tabla.

pero aun sigo con la duda je je, gracias chicos no se que haria si este foro je je

hey moises calderon, me has caido del cielo, je je ya tres contra cero quiere decir que definitivamente es 10uf 16v, y bueno, la fecha je je, te agradesco la confirmacion el detalle es que estoy tratando de armar un pre onboard para mi bajo y pues ya que el que tenia se descompuso pues lo tome de referencia y ando buscando los valores pero parece que ya esta todo, tratare de hacer un circuito y lo posteo para compartirlo.

iwal y se pueda modificar la verdad no estoy tan avanzado para hacer algo asi pero de algo servira tenerlo por aqui je je. adjunto lo que llevo hasta ahora, nada de que enorgullecerse por la calidad pero ya hare algo mas prolijo

gracias hermano estamos en contacto por aca.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 2, 2011)

> pero aun sigo con la duda je je, gracias chicos no se que haria si este foro je je


Es tan facil como buscar en google imagenes "SMD condensador electrolitico 10uF" y ya veras que nomenclatura llevan. Yo tube la misma duda hace tiempo y puse un mensaje con la pregunta pero no recuerdo donde.. Pero te aseguro que es lo que te dije..


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 2, 2011)

Y capacimetro no tenes? asi no lo pones a ciegas.
Saludos


----------

